# Spalding Chainless



## Billythekid (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi this is my first time posting I am looking for information and possibly what year my Spalding chainless bicycle was made I believe it is newer than 1901 because of the rear hub but that’s all I can find out


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 10, 2020)

Sorry about the extra pics idk how that happened


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 10, 2020)

Save those spokes you not gonna find them easily  neet project.


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 10, 2020)

Yes I’ve learned I’m prolly not gonna get ball spokes on the front wheel but would like to lol thanks


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 10, 2020)

Anyone have a pic of the front hub it would have had


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 10, 2020)

And seat post / seat


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Feb 10, 2020)

If it's suppose to be a ballend front hub it should be the one laying down.


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks that deff matches the rear what other bikes may have them only Spalding??


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Feb 10, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> Thanks that deff matches the rear what other bikes may have them only Spalding??



Columbia is a big one lol. Do you have a picture of the brake arm on the rear hub?


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 11, 2020)

The catalog is a 1901 Spalding


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 11, 2020)

Also does anyone know why there is a holt by the seat post hole


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 14, 2020)

Does anyone know if the front wheel would have been 32 or 36 spoke and is my back wheel original it is metal clad I think


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Feb 15, 2020)

I can count the hub I think it's 32 but in not 100% sure rn.


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks if u can take a pic that would b helpful also thanks


----------



## David Brown (Feb 16, 2020)

I am pretty sure that if its a ball end front hub they are only 28. At least all the ones I have ever seen or had where 28 spoke count.


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 17, 2020)

Ok thanks so much if anyone has a seat post i need one it has to be a wedge type like a front stem has as there is no pinch bolt hope that makes sense


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Feb 17, 2020)

David Brown said:


> I am pretty sure that if its a ball end front hub they are only 28. At least all the ones I have ever seen or had where 28 spoke count.



You are correct 28 holes.


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 18, 2020)

Dang I missed the Spalding catalog on eBay should have bid higher if anyone here got it could u scan the pages and send to me??


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 25, 2020)

I need a seat post anyone got one it’s my birthday tomorrow so I can prolly squeeze a few bucks from my funds it must expand as the bike doesn’t have a clamp


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 1, 2020)

Still wondering what seatpost the bike would have came with anyone have one or know what it looks like I believe it is L shaped and has a pinch bolt with a square fitting like the handlebars can anyone confirm this ?


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jul 1, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> Still wondering what seatpost the bike would have came with anyone have one or know what it looks like I believe it is L shaped and has a pinch bolt with a square fitting like the handlebars can anyone confirm this ?








Looks like that.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 1, 2020)

Great bike! steel clad woodies came in about 1919. I would guess your cycle is 1901-2ish. Some bike shop may have laced a steel clad up at some point if it indeed is. Hope no one's messed with the rear wheel yet. To save the straight pull spokes, soak with Kroil, and carefully heat nipples with a small propane torch tip to help loosen if need be. Don't try to turn over half a turn unless they are not frozen. almost impossible to replace those spokes.


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 1, 2020)

Awesome thanks now to find one. if anyone has one no matter how ruff please let me know. I also need a front wheel not sure I wanna remove the rear rim It’s straight and those spokes are so hard to find I may just try to find a metal clad front rim complete since the front hub I need seems impossible to find


----------



## David Brown (Jul 1, 2020)

I usually use an electric soldering  gun to loosen the nipples if frozen. Just heat them till hot to the touch and they will come off but go slow. And like bicycle said those ball end spokes are rarer than hens teeth.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 1, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> Awesome thanks now to find one. if anyone has one no matter how ruff please let me know. I also need a front wheel not sure I wanna remove the rear rim It’s straight and those spokes are so hard to find I may just try to find a metal clad front rim complete since the front hub I need seems impossible to find



someone here should have a front wheel in wood or clad with a hub like that. if not maybe just a hub...


----------



## bricycle (Jul 1, 2020)

in case PM pics didn't go thru...


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 1, 2020)

I can’t see the pics on the pm or the thread


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 1, 2020)

It’s possible to make ball end spokes, using stainless steel beads and silver solder onto stainless steel spokes.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jul 1, 2020)




----------

